# Datenübertragung von Messengern



## Shine (7. Mrz 2014)

Also ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage bzgl. der Datenübertragung von Messengern, und zwar...
Wenn ein Client eine Nachricht über einen Server an einen anderen Client senden möchte, sind ja mehrere Informationen nötig, wie z.B.:
- ID des Senders
- ID des Empfängers
- zu versendende Nachricht
- Anzahl Dateianhänge
- Anhang 1
- Anhang 2
- etc.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob diese Daten stückchenweise (Client sendet seine ID, Server sendet OK, Client sendet Empfänger-ID, Server sendet OK, usw.) oder in einem Rutsch an den Server gesendet werden sollten? Gibt es einen Grund warum man das eine generell dem anderen vorziehen sollte oder muss man das je nach Funktionalität des Messengers abwägen?


----------



## JavaMeister (7. Mrz 2014)

Alles ich schicke immer alles in einem Rutsch. 

Bei den Ahnungen könnte man sagen ok erst wenn der Empfänger akzeptiert.


----------



## Shine (8. Mrz 2014)

OK, danke für deine Antwort, dann kann ich mir jezt Gedanken über den Aufbau des Instant-Messaging-Protokolls machen.


----------

